# 5 Star Reaction



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Interesting to see how passengers treat you when you're a 5 star driver... Even the low rated passengers regard you with positive curiosity... 
Just sayin'.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On Lyft, almost EVERY driver is 5 stars. Lyft only shows drivers and pax the other persons rating _rounded off_. So a driver who is 4.96 is shown as a 5.0.

Plus, anyone who fails to rate the other ends up giving them 5 stars by default.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes. Very different standards with Lyft. Uber's rating system is very very tough, hence the curiosity from passengers... 
I've always felt that Uber's rating system was too harsh, because you have to give perfect service almost 500 times in a row (which equates to around 1000 rides because only half of passengers rate) to be considered a five star driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Muchado said:


> Interesting to see how passengers treat you when you're a 5 star driver... Even the low rated passengers regard you with positive curiosity...
> Just sayin'.


I am having a " 5 Gallon" Reaction to " Rideshare" !


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

I know the feeling.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Muchado said:


> Yes. Very different standards with Lyft. Uber's rating system is very very tough, hence the curiosity from passengers...
> I've always felt that Uber's rating system was too harsh, because you have to give perfect service almost 500 times in a row (which equates to around 1000 rides because only half of passengers rate) to be considered a five star driver.


FWIW, actually you can have two 4*s and the app will show a rating of 5.00.This 5.00 lasted about three days, to be broken by the next 4*. And a week or two later, a random 1*...


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

True. I have exactly the same ratings break down... I need to get rid of at least another 4* to make the rating a solid 5.00..still,it's great that you got 5.00 because it's the biggest vote of confidence you can get in the driving world (how many other jobs have measurable proof that you're excellent?). Once you get 5* again, ask Uber for a statement confirming your rating, and use this to get yourself a high paying chauffering job.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Khosrowshahi ❤ loves when nonemployees 
focus on the stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi ❤ loves when nonemployees
> focus on the stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


Forget D. K. Leverage your rating. It's currency in the driver employment market.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Wat


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

When I can pay with stars I'll actually care about them.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Wat


 Forget about Dara Khosrowshahi. Get a 5 star rating and use it to get a high paying driving job.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

CaptainToo said:


> FWIW, actually you can have two 4*s and the app will show a rating of 5.00.This 5.00 lasted about three days, to be broken by the next 4*. And a week or two later, a random 1*...


I have the same.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

It's good that you took a screen shot of the rating... You should now get your Achievements Summary from Uber;

Log into the app
Tap 'Help' (Upper right)
Tap 'More' (Last on the list)
Tap 'Achievements Summary' (Third from last on the list)
Tap 'Submit'

Good luck.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Muchado said:


> It's good that you took a screen shot of the rating... You should now get your Achievements Summary from Uber;
> 
> Log into the app
> Tap 'Help' (Upper right)
> ...


Hahahaha,
Uber people, You are the Best!!! 
We may be under paid, and neglected. Not so appreciated, and softly kicked around a bit. But,
UP forum is informative, stimulating, uplifting, down grading, motivating, insulting, hilarious, and the Best Damn Entertainment this side of the Mississippi!!! 
Thank you UP
UP- Uberpeople or
UP- Underpaid


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I was a 5 star for about 34 minutes. My next two pax took care of that. I doubt if my pax even look at the rating. I even had a woman tell me that she thought 1 star was excellent and had been rating all her rides with one star. :thumbdown: ??? Go figure .


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I was a 5 star for about 34 minutes. My next two pax took care of that. I doubt if my pax even look at the rating. I even had a woman tell me that she thought 1 star was excellent and had been rating all her rides with one star. :thumbdown: ??? Go figure .


lolll!!!!


----------

